# Unable to download from Patch Library



## tetrapotmelontea (Apr 22, 2011)

When i attempt to dl any of the patches, i get an error stating


*Warning*: copy(./downloads//ec_tmp/*.zip) [function.copy]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in *[path]/downloads.php* on line *594*
ERROR: File not found.


I searched and see that this has happened in the past, however the threads are over a year old so I figured it would be unwise to bump


----------



## Yarns (Apr 25, 2011)

Same here: *Warning*: copy(./downloads//ec_tmp/NevermoreXt.rar) [function.copy]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in *[path]/downloads.php* on line *594*
ERROR: File not found.

BUMP!


----------



## espman (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...wont-let-me-download-tones-patch-library.html


----------



## tetrapotmelontea (Apr 25, 2011)

espman said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...wont-let-me-download-tones-patch-library.html


 hey why isnt that guy getting beaked at for reposting?

i posted my thread at 04-22-2011, 05:15 PM and his was 04-23-2011, 06:06 PM

i demand JUSTICE!


----------



## Devotion (Apr 25, 2011)

tetrapotmelontea said:


> hey why isnt that guy getting beaked at for reposting?
> 
> i posted my thread at 04-22-2011, 05:15 PM and his was 04-23-2011, 06:06 PM
> 
> i demand JUSTICE!



He posted it in another section. Simple as that.
+ a section where this topic fits better (no offense, just an explanation)


----------



## tetrapotmelontea (Apr 25, 2011)

Devotion said:


> He posted it in another section. Simple as that.
> + a section where this topic fits better (no offense, just an explanation)


I was just being silly in that previous post, however I disagree with your second point. Its not a question/issue about a recording technique or how to tweak some sort of hardware, its a problem related to the operation of this website in particular (hence site news and *support*).


----------



## The Beard (May 3, 2011)

I agree that it probably could've gone here as well, I posted that thread 
But to bring the thread back on topic, does no one else know why this is happening?


----------



## tetrapotmelontea (May 8, 2011)

stc423 said:


> I agree that it probably could've gone here as well, I posted that thread
> But to bring the thread back on topic, does no one else know why this is happening?


 No worries regardless of where it was posted it didnt seem to make much of a difference. I did talk to a mod and it appears its only something that the admin can deal with, naturally, so I tried messaging him but my guess is he is a very busy man. Hrmm

I found some cool devin townsendesque patches on the line 6 custom tone site so those have been tickling my fancy for the time being


----------

